# Who's the Ultimate Normal ?



## Magus (May 15, 2020)

Hello Bell Tree community !
Welcome to the PERSONALITY POLLS.
We are here to determine who’s the Ultimate Villager for each personality in the game. Each day a new thread with a new poll.

The choices I made for villagers are based on the great Tier List of IndoX.
I took the first 9 villagers and added the 10th option "Other" but you have to precise us who’s the best for you in your post if you choose this option.

You are actually in the *NORMAL POLL*, please vote.
Take note than you can vote for 2 villagers maximum !

°°°

You can see the other polls results by clicking on those links :
PEPPY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
LAZY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
NORMAL POLL ☺ - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
JOCK POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
SISTERLY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
SMUG POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
SNOOTY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
CRANKY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !

Thank you, you can vote and explain your choice now.

°°°


*Final Results - 23/05/2020*















*1- Fauna*
*2- Lolly*
*3- Coco

Honorable mention - Molly




*


----------



## Hydrangea028 (May 15, 2020)

Flurry is my favourite normal villager, she is such an adorable hamster and the developers really give her some sass in her dialogue and conversation with other villagers (uchi and smug) in the newest edition. I really love her and she did a lot of things I didn’t expect...she even exercises more than my jock  Yeah she is really an adorable puffball.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (May 15, 2020)

Goldie. She is the goodest of good girls.


----------



## toenuki (May 15, 2020)

I voted 2.

1. Marina !!! super pink villager but NOPE sike not a peppy. super supportive and an OCTOPUS what more can you ask

2. Coco !!! i would have voted Goldie but think ab it... Coco. soulless. what is she? we don't know. turns out she is the kindest hollow shell ever.


----------



## Florence + The Machine (May 15, 2020)

I really like Megan! Bears as a whole are underrated as a species and Megan is the cutest by far imo. She also has a very nice house (both interior and exterior).


----------



## coderp (May 15, 2020)

I voted other for Skye :c


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 15, 2020)

fauna imo.... goldie is up there but she's not really my favorite she's too basic for me sorry

the way i have 3 of those on the list on my island rn dksjdks


----------



## Anine (May 15, 2020)

Gotta give it to Fauna tbh, the first villager I really really liked


----------



## Figment (May 15, 2020)

I think I would have to say Molly. Not because she's my favorite, but because her more realistic duckling design fits the down to earth personality of a Normal villager. Sweet and simple.


----------



## DawnAri (May 15, 2020)

am I having a deja-vu? was the previous thread for this delited?

I voted for Goldie and Maple, as they are the ultimate normals, from their color scheme to their faces
I prefer the designs of some other normals (hi Merengue and Lolly), 
but as far as the ultimate normal.. undeniably those two imo


----------



## Magus (May 15, 2020)

DawnAri said:


> am I having a deja-vu? was the previous thread for this delited?
> 
> I voted for Goldie and Maple, as they are the ultimate normals, from their color scheme to their faces
> I prefer the designs of some other normals (hi Merengue and Lolly),
> but as far as the ultimate normal.. undeniably those two imo



Hahaha no you have a good memory, there was a mistake in the poll of the previous thread so it's closed.
You're here in the good thread, tanks for you (re)vote ^^


----------



## Sencha (May 15, 2020)

Nan! She was my first ever villager friend in WW, and to me she is THE normal villager. But normals are one of the types I have a lot of favourites, all of them have been the ones who have lived in my towns. Gladys and Lolly are the other two, from NL, they both have a special place in my heart


----------



## Dewasa (May 15, 2020)

Goldie has to be it. Really surprised on Merengue's status as of current.


----------



## voltairenism (May 15, 2020)

Coco!!



_yeah right_







cute and kind, but always done with people's bs


----------



## xara (May 15, 2020)

lolly and fauna definitely but don’t forget skye >_<


----------



## Manah (May 15, 2020)

Alice. Coco is a close second but nothing beats my girl Alice.


----------



## Magus (May 15, 2020)

I voted for Coco because she's the most unique and creepy character of the bunch ! And my second vote goes to "Other", which is Kiki cause this black cat with huge yellow eyes is damn cute.


----------



## Kyneria (May 15, 2020)

Aurora, but I'm super biased because she was my first villager and bf in WW


----------



## Arckaniel (May 15, 2020)

Sorry but the ultimate normal is Lily, no questions asked. Lolly's a close second tho


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

From the list, Lolly, she's so sweet and she actually made her own homemade bag for me in-game and that just melted my heart

From not on the list, Kiki, she's sweet as well and so so cute! She grew on me so much while she was on my island ;w;


----------



## Asarena (May 15, 2020)

I have Lily and Marina on my island, and I love them both~


----------



## mabadpe (May 15, 2020)

Definitely Aurora, she grew on me so much since I picked her up on one of my first Mystery Island Tours


----------



## Sephiroth (May 15, 2020)

Mitzi, she isn't as boring as Lolly


----------



## seliph (May 15, 2020)

vesta and chevre >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## JKDOS (May 15, 2020)

Mitzi


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 15, 2020)

daisy!!!!!
or nan


----------



## 0orchid (May 15, 2020)

Pekoe is lovely!


----------



## VelveteenCat (May 15, 2020)

Many of the normals are cute and all, but Annalisa is the best!


----------



## Lilybells (May 15, 2020)

Flurry is so cute and tiny! I love that little chubby hamster!


----------



## Hesper (May 15, 2020)

I really love Skye. She's been so SAVAGE in my town, roasting me and Julian both, and I wasn't expecting so much life out of a normal!


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 15, 2020)

in my mind- either Nana or Gayle. Or Molly maybe


----------



## Alicia (May 15, 2020)

Poppy and Fauna for me. They are both on my island and I really love having them!
I adopted Poppy from someone on here and I found Fauna on a mystery island.


----------



## Odette (May 15, 2020)

Maple will always have a special place in my heart. She was one of my original villagers way back in WW, and has been in every town of mine since


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 15, 2020)

lolly is queen!


----------



## Magus (May 16, 2020)

*Updated results on the first post !*

Please continue to vote there's not a lot of participation for Normal personality and numerous ties


----------



## carackobama (May 16, 2020)

Lolly <3


----------



## Ozzie (May 16, 2020)

Poppy it is (casted a vote for Other)


----------



## moon_child (May 16, 2020)

I have so many favorites from this category. Personally, I have deep ties with Maple and Molly so I voted for them. Pekoe also means a lot to me but she wasn’t on the list and you can only choose two. I also had Poppy, Fauna, Lily and Lolly in NL before and they were really sweet too. I also had Skye and Aurora and thought they were just precious. I also think June is pretty cute.


----------



## lei (May 16, 2020)

Vesta!


----------



## Onederland (May 16, 2020)

Sylvana. Her eyes are significantly larger than most of her peers, or at least the ones on this list, with large whites and contrasting pupils, Sylvana's eyes are far more expressive, especially when they she get's excited or denotes the "shocked" emotion. I think it really contributes to the innocent self-doubting nature that Normal's have, as she is literally "wide-eyed and bushy tailed"


----------



## Blink. (May 16, 2020)

I have Lolly, Coco, Poppy. I love them. How dare I only choose two. They're bland af but they're such normal babies


----------



## Saralie (May 16, 2020)

Normals are my favorite villagers, both in design and dialogue. I need more villagers spots so I can have more normals! Currently I have Fauna and Molly, but Mitzi looks like my cat irl so I need her too!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 16, 2020)

Voted other. Aurora, Melba, Mitzi. I currently have Aurora because she’s always going to be my favorite and Mitzi, my bday twin.


----------



## Santana (May 16, 2020)

My all time favorite normal is skye


----------



## cloudmask (May 16, 2020)

a few weeks ago i would have said merengue but now that i have poppy i declare her the queen. We Must All Hail Poppy


----------



## moonolotl (May 16, 2020)

molly is such a cutie


----------



## Magus (May 17, 2020)

*Updated results in the first post !*

Thanks for your participation ! Keep voting there's a lot of ties


----------



## jenikinz (May 17, 2020)

Poppy is my favorite normal, she is just too cute!


----------



## lolli8223 (May 17, 2020)

Flurry and Aurora are my favorite normals, both are adorable and super sweet. From the list I would pick Merengue.


----------



## Iced_Holly (May 17, 2020)

Bea is my favorite villager, so naturally I'd think she was the best normal. Shout out to Skye as well


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)

i’m gonna have to go with either coco or gayle. they’re both exquisite


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (May 17, 2020)

my other is etoile!


----------



## Aleigh (May 17, 2020)

I would say Marina but stupid Fauna is slowly taking over my heart


----------



## serudesu (May 17, 2020)

Molly and Coco!


----------



## Rosch (May 17, 2020)

Maple, Kiki, Mitzi, Lily, Goldie and Skye.


----------



## (ciel) (May 17, 2020)

Oh no...I love them all. I voted Goldie and Molly, but I also love Lily and Marina, and also Melba...and I've been cycling Lolly in and out and she's also precious.

I may have a problem with normal villagers.


----------



## Jessi (May 17, 2020)

June for sure


----------



## soomi (May 17, 2020)

I had Fauna in NL, so I think she's pretty great!

But Goldie's my girl now


----------



## Fisher (May 17, 2020)

Most normals are great, but I have Fauna as my normal on my island so I gotta give the vote to her.

She’s so cute and sweet, and love her catchphrase ‘dearie’ it’s just perfect haha.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 18, 2020)

How can you not pick Aurora?

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ac_newhorizons/comments/glfll3


----------



## Licorice (May 18, 2020)

The only valid answer is Jambette.


----------



## Khte (May 18, 2020)

Goldie, Goldie, GOLDIE!
She was my *best *friend in my GC version and I literally cried and stopped playing when she moved out.
Seriously, I was devastated.


----------



## MelodyRivers (May 18, 2020)

Melba. I just love her. She’s cute and sweet and she’s a bookworm like me.


----------



## Magus (May 18, 2020)

*Results updated !*


----------



## due (May 18, 2020)

I'd say Fauna's my favorite, but I'd trade her for Merengue any time


----------



## Sweetley (May 18, 2020)

Honestly, I was never such a huge fan of the normal villagers, mostly because there was never really one which appealed to me that much. I mean, there's Coco who is kinda cool, but yeah... However, now with New Horizons, I actually found a favorite in form of Megan. She's so far the only normal villager I personally really like from the design and all.


----------



## Milano (May 18, 2020)

I basically love all normal villagers but Fauna and Flurry are my all-time favs


----------



## Flygon (May 18, 2020)

This category has too many good looking villagers to make a good poll. I'm partial to Eunice myself.


----------



## R. Planet (May 18, 2020)

coderp said:


> I voted other for Skye :c



Same.


----------



## Aubrey895 (May 18, 2020)

Megan is my fav


----------



## Koala92 (May 19, 2020)

Aurora


----------



## Mu~ (May 19, 2020)

Molly, Maple, Gayle. Normal is the personality with the best designs.


----------



## Magus (May 19, 2020)

*Results updated !*


----------



## Leela (May 19, 2020)

always my boo Daisy


----------



## Pomme (May 19, 2020)

That's a tough choice to do as I love a lot of villagers in this category.

I'll vote for Pekoe then Sydney, as I currently have them on my island.

But there is so much sweeties in this personality, I wish I could have them all !


----------



## Magus (May 20, 2020)

*Results updated !*


----------



## skylucario (May 20, 2020)

daisy!


----------



## nageki (May 21, 2020)

mine is pekoe! i love her so so much ;0;


----------



## Rosewater (May 21, 2020)

Poppy, Maple, or Molly.


----------



## Ekuisun (May 21, 2020)

I love Stella but Fauna and Kiki are also cuties


----------



## Minimasher (May 22, 2020)

nageki said:


> mine is pekoe! i love her so so much ;0;


I'm not sure if you have her or not but I do and she is in boxes right now if you want her


----------



## nageki (May 22, 2020)

Minimasher said:


> I'm not sure if you have her or not but I do and she is in boxes right now if you want her


aww thankyou so much!! its ok though i have her amiibo card on the way right now  thats so nice of you to offer though


----------



## Magus (May 22, 2020)

*Results updated !*

*WARNING* : this poll is ending tomorrow !


----------



## Hatsushimo (May 22, 2020)

Norma. I mean, her name is literally 5/6 letters of "Normal". You don't get more Normal than that. /s

My personal FAVOURITE is actually Gladys.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 22, 2020)

Magus said:


> Hello Bell Tree community !
> Welcome to the PERSONALITY POLLS.
> We are here to determine who’s the Ultimate Villager for each personality in the game. Each day a new thread with a new poll.
> 
> ...


hold up hold up where's my girl marina? AND WHERE'S GOLDIE?????


----------



## eggie_ (May 22, 2020)

my 2nd fave has to be down to either celia or melba. urgghhh its so hard to decide, theyre both so sweet!


----------



## Eevees (May 22, 2020)

I voted for Marina she's so cute, a Lil pink octo!


----------



## Misha (May 22, 2020)

Eunice! I love all the normal sheep and goats though


----------



## John Wick (May 22, 2020)

The only decent one in that lot is Lily.

I'd say Daisy and Norma.


----------



## intestines (May 22, 2020)

Coco has a super cute design, hopefully one day I can find her for my island


----------



## ForeverSoaring (May 22, 2020)

Stella and Lily!


----------



## maple22 (May 22, 2020)

Maple’s my #1, but I love all of the ones on the poll except Coco and Merengue.


----------



## flurrylovebot (May 22, 2020)

FLURRY FOR PRESIDENT 

AND POPPY


----------



## Magus (May 23, 2020)

*Final Results - 23/05/2020*














*1- Fauna*
*2- Lolly*
*3- Coco

Honorable mention - Molly




*


----------



## Fisher (May 23, 2020)

Dang that was close, but my girl Fauna pulled it out 

Got lucky and found her early in the game on a nmt island for my tenth villager, love having her on my island.


----------



## Magus (May 24, 2020)

Fisher said:


> Dang that was close, but my girl Fauna pulled it out
> 
> Got lucky and found her early in the game on a nmt island for my tenth villager, love having her on my island.


Yes Fauna is a sure bet. She clearly is top choice in terms of natural looking villagers.

And I'm very happy that Coco managed to keep her place on the podium, in my opinion she's so much more unique and interesting than Lolly or Molly... Even among all villagers, no matter the personality, I think Coco should be in the top.


----------



## -Beth_ (Jul 11, 2020)

Sandy and Savannah are my favourite normal villagers. Savannah’s a freakin’ ZEBRA! Y’all, why is she not more popular?! And Sandy (my favourite) is so nice and cute! Speedy!

Why are they so unpopular? Is it their appearance? (TBH, I find Fauna, Goldie and Molly’s designs a lil basic, but that’s probably just me.) Bit Sandy and Savannah are so cute!


----------

